# Scared to start bulking - female



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm 28, 62kg, 5ft 5in and approx 23% body fat. I've switched over from cardio to weight training for various reasons and am currently following a 5 day split with 3 30minutes cardio sessions in addition, one of which is HiiT. I can really see a difference with my body but although I have worked out my BMR, macros etc I feel nutritionally I need a plan and focus. Long term I was to really lower my body fat so am considering bulking soon. Would you say this is appropriate/suitable for me?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would suggest you hit your fat loss target first.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

ok great thanks, I'll get my head around that. makes sense


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

"Long term I was to really lower my body fat so am considering bulking soon".

I don't get this. You're looking to lower body fat so want to bulk? No woman should ever bulk in my opinion. What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

MFM said:


> "Long term I was to really lower my body fat so am considering bulking soon".
> 
> I don't get this. You're looking to lower body fat so want to bulk? *No woman should ever bulk* in my opinion. What are you trying to achieve?


I don't get that either, why shouldn't women do a bulk ? It's the same principal, if you want muscle, you have to feed the body. It doesn't mean she wants to be the next Lenda Murray, but adding some muscle mass isn't a bad thing imo especially on women.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> I don't get that either, why shouldn't women do a bulk ? It's the same principal, if you want muscle, you have to feed the body. It doesn't mean she wants to be the next Lenda Murray, but adding some muscle mass isn't a bad thing imo especially on women.


The OP already has reserves to lose though. Muscle mass is fine but adding muscle and fat on top of excess fat isn't the best option IMO as her long term goal is to lower her body fat.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> The OP already has reserves to lose though. Muscle mass is fine but adding muscle and fat on top of excess fat isn't the best option IMO as her long term goal is to lower her body fat.


I wasn't referring to the OP though, I meant in general, I didn't understand why women should never bulk. Should have made that more clear tbh my bad.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> I don't get that either, why shouldn't women do a bulk ? It's the same principal, if you want muscle, you have to feed the body. It doesn't mean she wants to be the next Lenda Murray, but adding some muscle mass isn't a bad thing imo especially on women.


I still maintain women shouldn't bulk. Unless of course they are anorexic and need the calories, but not in the same sense as a bloke.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

MFM said:


> I still maintain women shouldn't bulk. Unless of course they are anorexic and need the calories, but not in the same sense as a bloke.


Well yeah I'd agree not to the amounts of a bloke, but eating over maintenance by a few hundred calories wouldn't be a bad thing though surely. Especially if muscle growth is the goal. Even for a woman ?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> Well yeah I'd agree not to the amounts of a bloke, but eating over maintenance by a few hundred calories wouldn't be a bad thing though surely. Especially if muscle growth is the goal. Even for a woman ?


I don't know. Do women build muscle like men do? Not a facetious question as I really don't know.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> Well yeah I'd agree not to the amounts of a bloke, but eating over maintenance by a few hundred calories wouldn't be a bad thing though surely. Especially if muscle growth is the goal. Even for a woman ?


i agree why shouldnt woman bulk is size/shape is goal still need to be in serplus to build

as for op if your goal is to lose wieght then stick to what your doing if your quite new to wieght training then with good clean diet no reason cant gain shape and still lose the bf that you want


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Personally I'd cut before I started bulking.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

MFM said:


> I don't know. Do women build muscle like men do? Not a facetious question as I really don't know.


Not at the same rate, but then it's the same chemistry that does it, so you do need to eat over maintenance to build. Just not as much to avoid excess fat gains.

Depends if gear is used too tbh.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> Not at the same rate, but then it's the same chemistry that does it, so you do need to eat over maintenance to build. Just not as much to avoid excess fat gains.
> 
> Depends if gear is used too tbh.


Natty you wouldn't expect a woman to build any appreciable amount of muscle though as they don't have any testosterone surely?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Women do have test in them, not as much as men obviously, but it is produced in the ovaries in small amounts. So it can be increased etc naturally, so obvious muscle growth can be acheived.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> Natty you wouldn't expect a woman to build any appreciable amount of muscle though as they don't have any testosterone surely?


Men and women both have Testosterone and Oestrogen


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Everything says makes sense, ill concentrate on gaining knowledge about nutrition, eating clean and sensibly and improving my weight training. Alsosorry about the bad grammer, my ipad running at a snails pace for some reason


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Men and women both have Testosterone and Oestrogen


Women have 5-10% of the testosterone in men. That aint gonna make a blind bit of difference trying to build muscle natty.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> Women have 5-10% of the testosterone in men. That aint gonna make a blind bit of difference trying to build muscle natty.


I didn't say it would


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Men and women both have Testosterone and Oestrogen and women can get big ass rowdy pumps from dem 5% testostelerone in dem veins.


Yes you did... see above.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> Yes you did... see above.


Lol forgot I said that


----------

